# Vittatus?



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

I got 4 terrabilis froglets a few days ago at frog day. The thing is though is the more I look at them the more I think their gonna end up vittatus.

Here's a pic.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

If the first picture didn't work try this


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't view either one


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Neither pics are working. Young terribilis start out with 2 dorsolateral stripes and superficially resemble vittatus. These stripes come together with age and time to form the solid coloration.

JBear


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

jbherpin said:


> Neither pics are working. Young terribilis start out with 2 dorsolateral stripes and superficially resemble vittatus. These stripes come together with age and time to form the solid coloration.
> 
> JBear


thats actually exactly what they look like... but the reason i posted is because there legs are starting to become a really dark blue


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

What color morph did you get? Mints?


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

try this









...also upon further inspection only one of them has the blue but its overlaid with yellow spots


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you get orange? Did the breeder show you pics of the parents? line info?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

These are what my P. Terribilis "mints" looked like when they had their juv colors


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

None of my vittatus have any distinctive color on their front legs like the pictured one


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

yes, i got them at frog day and he showed me the mom and it was the orange morph


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Those are definitely terribilis you have...looking at something too much can cause you to start 'seeing things' and making proverbial mountains out of mole hills. Phyllobates spp. have similar juvenile phases, but when you work with them enough you can see the differences. Here is a picture of an actual juvenile vittatus, which tend to morph out with a more clear and distinct striping than the terribilis and bicolor do:


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

To the OP, that pic looks just like what my Orange terribilis did upon morphing. Congrats on a beautiful frog, and I know you will enjoy them!

JBear


----------

